# whats a good cycle/stack but no or minimal hairloss



## premo (Jul 12, 2010)

hey guys - 
30 yrs old been lifting for many years have decent build right now but as im getting leaner would love to do a stack of test or somthing to help put on a bit of muscle again as i lost a little with my dieting

havent done gear i a long time - however last time i did i think i notices a bit of hair loss - also im getting to an age or just a stage in my genetics where my hair is starting to thin!! not sure if that was from the gear or just my time 

is there a steriod or anything that i can do that would not affect my hair??


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 12, 2010)

Well yeah there is mate, but also if you have the genetic weakness of going bald then your going to go bald no matter what mate. If having hair like fabio is not high on your list then you can always run a number 2 or 3 over it. Its not that bad shaving your head, I mean shit I used to have hair like elvis and no Im not joking lol, but I thought one day fuck it and shaved it all off.

Im sure some other guys will jump in and post, but as I said if your genetically prone to being bald, then its going to happen anyway champ.


----------



## unclem (Jul 12, 2010)

stay away from test susp, tren, masteron, and methyltestosterone sublingual or oral. but if you do take any steroids take proscar, propecia it helps there the same thing there used for bph but they found that propecia helps hair growth in individuals with thinning to balding hair. 1mg ed is what is recommended. but one downfall is it interferes with your free test but youll be getting yours from a vial or amp. i would go with test e and a oral, since most orals have been know to knock out hair the safest one is anavar. winni is another oral. there both 17 aa but they come with the least risk of hair falling out. primo is also good but it takes awhile to see results. eq is ok. try and look up wat ones are good for not knocking out hair. any non 17aa is best. but google i could be wrong.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 12, 2010)

Unclem beat me to it lol I was about to re-post. If your not looking to get huge run a dose of Primo if you got the cash but then again you could take a trip to freece real easy being in the UK and buy it cheap otc.

Primo and an oral maybe? 

whats your goal? get huge? get a small amount of mass and cut? cut? lean out?


----------



## lifthvy (Jul 12, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> Well yeah there is mate, but also if you have the genetic weakness of going bald then your going to go bald no matter what mate. If having hair like fabio is not high on your list then you can always run a number 2 or 3 over it. Its not that bad shaving your head, I mean shit I used to have hair like elvis and no Im not joking lol, but I thought one day fuck it and shaved it all off.
> 
> Im sure some other guys will jump in and post, but as I said if your genetically prone to being bald, then its going to happen anyway champ.


I totally agree. I used to have hair so thick you could lose a fist in it, not so much now..been thinning for 10 years and I've never done a cycle. I tried minoxodil 5% in the beginning but the only place I grew hair was on my knee caps. who the hell needs that. Do what he suggests, run a #2 over it..pretty much in style anyway bro and the closer you shave it the less noticeable it is that your thinning. good luck.


----------



## premo (Jul 12, 2010)

im not looking to get huge to be honest ive been bigger in the past and felt too heavy or too much of a meat head - i like the ufc fighter / boxer athletic look but not skinny ripped if that makes sense - iv been dieting and have dropped some bf but lost a bit too much off my chest and shoulder and arms - but as my diet is much better then when i bulked before i think id look more impressive this time round - id be happy with a few pounds of lbm


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2010)

unclem said:


> stay away from test susp, tren, masteron, and methyltestosterone sublingual or oral. but if you do take any steroids take proscar, propecia it helps there the same thing there used for bph but they found that propecia helps hair growth in individuals with thinning to balding hair. 1mg ed is what is recommended. but one downfall is it interferes with your free test but youll be getting yours from a vial or amp. i would go with test e and a oral, since most orals have been know to knock out hair the safest one is anavar. winni is another oral. there both 17 aa but they come with the least risk of hair falling out. primo is also good but it takes awhile to see results. eq is ok. try and look up wat ones are good for not knocking out hair. any non 17aa is best. but google i could be wrong.


 

This is incorrect.

You can use finasteride with test only, it won't work with any other AAS.  1-5mg daily, depending upon your dose.

Anavar is not a 17aa and primo is one of the worst.


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

i just looked at my PDR and it says " to use caution with all 17aa compounds" but i could be wrong. its just what i read in the desk reference. thats anavar it said that about.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2010)

fuck the hair and get jacked. Think of all the money you'll save on hair cuts and faggy 'products'


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

well thunder is knowledgeable so i dont know what to think now. but it did give the molecular structure. but it didnt fit into a 17aa compound structure. but then it said its 17aa. who cares anyway.


----------



## premo (Jul 15, 2010)

does hgh make your hair fall out too?


----------



## ROID (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> Unclem beat me to it lol I was about to re-post. If your not looking to get huge run a dose of Primo if you got the cash but then again you could take a trip to freece real easy being in the UK and buy it cheap otc.
> 
> Primo and an oral maybe?
> 
> whats your goal? get huge? get a small amount of mass and cut? cut? lean out?




I'm not 100% on this but I believe Primo is actually very harsh on your hair.


As far as trenbolone, I am prone to MPB and I lose more hair on test than trenbolone. there are some claims that its not as bad on the hairline as most say.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 15, 2010)

premo said:


> does hgh make your hair fall out too?


 

No, it actually makes it better, along with your skin and nails.


----------



## bigrene (Jul 15, 2010)

premo said:


> does hgh make your hair fall out too?



On the contrary, HGH makes hair regrow while on and also helps testes come back after cycle especially if hcg was not used during.But beware I also read hair will thin again  once you discontinue HGH use so maybe take it year round if you can afford it and concerned with hairloss. Rogaine I think from what Ive been told is kind of the same you will lose new hair growth if discontinued. Not an expert but have been reading alot of general info on ASS hope that sheds some  light.


----------



## premo (Jul 22, 2010)

someone told me hgh can cause things to spped up that may be occuring in your system like cancer or things like that - as my hair has started to thin now im not sure if steoids are a route i wanted to take - hgh seemed to be a good option but not if its playing with my health so seriously


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 22, 2010)

Using a DHT inhibitor during a cycle can reduce gains, and at the same time, when you block DHT you up your testosterone levels.  So we have several pros and cons here.  The DHT inhibitor will only work with test....not deca, tren, mast, etc.

Fin has also been known to elevate estro levels, something we all want to avoid.  Running an AI will most certainly be helpful.  I use fin with my cycles, I use it all the way up to a month after PCT.  And by that time, my hair is thicker and back to normal.

Dutasteride is a stronger DHT blocker, but you should begin at least a week before your cycle, it has a five week half life and takes some time to build up.  You can frontload it at 2.5mg a day for 2 weeks, this is shown in studies to reach max concentration of what you would get at .5mg ed. I like a dose of .25mg ed and feel this is more than sufficient.

A DHT blocker will have no impact on your gains negatively as DHT is not active in muscle. In fact muscle destroys DHT rapidly rather than produces it. If anything the  anabolic environment is better with a DHT blocker as the  testosterone won't be lost to DHT conversion. The only possible benefit to DHT would be more aggression in the gym, but I think that' s a stupid sacrifice for your hair. IMO you don't need DHT to get pissed off at the weights.
Any loss of sexual desire due to lower DHT will be more than offset by the increase in testosterone of being on cycle. Many people don't have a loss of libido off cycle with a DHT blocker.

DHT has an inhibitory action on breast tissue so you will be more gyno prone. Run a mild AI, and stay on the lookout for gyno. The increase in testosterone will also have an inhibitory action, as it tips the androgenic/estogenic balance so the higher tendency of gyno may not be that big a factor.  Good luck.

Oh, and no....HGH does not cause your hair to fall out.  Not that I've heard of anyway and I've been using it for years.



/V


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

so victor if you take fin for hair loss, it will effect the gains you can make while taking test in a bad way or good way iam a little confused, i know it blocks dht but that is bad if your using test right? so lets say i take fin and test cyp, it will ruin the external test i just injected in my body? or it will help by taking fin if i injected outside test into my body while using fin? so its either no good for test but good for hair loss?


----------

